# Nasse,Glänzende Haut (ich weis das ist ein repost aber bitte trozdem mal reingucken)



## FriDayth (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi 

Wie kann ich in Photoshop (6.0) den effekt von nasser bzw. Glänzender Haut realisieren? so wie man ihn zb von div. Bikin und Strandmoden bilder kennt 
kann man soetwas Digital "reinzeichnen" ?

Ich weis das würde schonmal so ähnlich gepostet aber in diesem Thread stand nix drin was mir weiterhalf deswegen frage ich hier nocheinmal ! 


Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen !


Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year
FriDay16th


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Dezember 2003)

Ja dies ist mit Hilfe des Abwedlers/Nachbelichters möglich... Die Highlights
setz Du anschließend mit dem Airbrushtool... Jedoch benötigt man für diese
Arbeiten zeichnerisches Geschick damit es nicht unnatürlich wirkt...


----------



## PEZ (31. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab das noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das ganze aus 2 fotos zusammen zu bauen. fotografier wassertropfen und bau die in das andere Bild ein. Ich hoffe du willst nich auch die Haare nass machen.

nachtrag: poste doch mal das zu bearbeitende foto.

ttgerf hat da was nützliches gepostet:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials141152.htmlhttp://www.tutorials.de/tutorials141152.html


----------

